# ruin your day



## skieur (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, one of these would certainly ruin your day. At 150 megatons, I did not realize they would be fairly small, even though they are old.


----------



## Cero21 (Aug 24, 2007)

150 megatons??  Ummm... wouldn't that make them nukes?  Which Canada doesn't have?


----------



## skieur (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, definitely nukes, and Canada has had them since before the early 60s.

skieur


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Aug 24, 2007)

:lmao:

Someones is on dope! 

No, Canada has no Nuclear Arsenal.
and the largest nuclear weapon ever detonated was the Tsar Bomba, it was designed to be 150 Megatons, but only yielded about 50.

It was also not one of those piddly little firecrackers you show, It was a three-stage weapon weighing 24.8 metric tons and was 8 meters long, and two meters thick.

It required it's own aircraft, the ultra-heavy bomber required a specially modifications to fit it, and had to be flown the the bomb bay doors open. It was called the Tu-95 Bear bomber..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Tsarbomb.jpg


----------



## skieur (Aug 26, 2007)

Canada has no nuclear arsenal now but it had Mark 4 nuclear bombs in Goose Bay in 1950, nuclear war heads on the Bomarc missles in the 1960s and during the height of Canada's involvement with nuclear weapons 250 to 450 nuclear weapons from bombs to depth charges and missiles.  Canada's nuclear involvement ended in 1984 when its Genie missiles became obsolete.

skieur


----------

